# Phoenix - Five months old



## TashaBurr (May 1, 2011)

Phoenix with her buddy Diego while we were in California


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Very cute! I love that age. Not really a baby puppy anymore, bu still far from grown up. Pretty Rottie too.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That look like happy buddies, both cuties, I like her name


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Two cuties for sure, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute head tilt


----------

